# Time has come



## Gorweddol (23 Jan 2019)

The time has come for me to move on, I think. My home built trike has never had great reliability and after riding it 6000km in the last two years it showing more signs of unreliability. My delema is that to get a trike I would like and I expect most of you would advise will cost £!!!!!!!!!. So I am embarking on a hunt for a trike with 26” rear wheel, rear/ suspension and has a sound true aligned frame, all this for between £500/£800. Yes I understand it’s almost a forlorn task, but as they say if you don’t ask you don’t get.


----------



## Mr Magoo (23 Jan 2019)

Often overlooked but might meet all your needs and expectations ?
*The Optima Rider Trike* ….orginally made in Holland …...classic tadpole layout .
20" front wheels with cable controlled disc or drums or hydro drums 
26" rear wheel all with rear suspension 
Fibreglass seat shell with adjustable rake angle adjustment 
Telescopic front boom 
Gearing can be 3 spd hub combined with 7/8/9 cogs on the rear wheel .
or DR triple ring front and 9 cogs rear .
Indirect (relaxed) steering system 
With a no nonsense frame construction of powder coated steel and anodised ali.
Would be close to your upper limit for a trike that was not a basket case !
No doubt forum members will have pictures to illustrate .


----------



## Gorweddol (23 Jan 2019)

Mr Magoo said:


> Often overlooked but might meet all your needs and expectations ?
> *The Optima Rider Trike* ….orginally made in Holland …...classic tadpole layout .
> 20" front wheels with cable controlled disc or drums or hydro drums
> 26" rear wheel all with rear suspension
> ...



Thank you for your feedback.
I have heard about the Optima trike but I have not seen any for sale. Maybe I need to look harder. From your description it certainly would be worth a look. Cheers.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wissel-delta-trike-bicycle-recumbent/232985324197?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## Gorweddol (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wissel-delta-trike-bicycle-recumbent/232985324197?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


Thanks for the link.
I am hopping to find a tadpole recumbent trike .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Recumbent-Tricycle/177831/bn_7023556657


----------



## FishFright (23 Jan 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumben...b:g:F5EAAOSwSudcRJUK:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Very near your max already though


----------



## voyager (23 Jan 2019)

Over your max but a lot of trike for the money 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/recumbent-tadpole-electric-trike/1327366348

regards emma


----------



## neil earley (24 Jan 2019)

Performer jc70 as new in Swansea on fb £750


----------



## Gorweddol (24 Jan 2019)

FishFright said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumben...b:g:F5EAAOSwSudcRJUK:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> Very near your max already though
> 
> ...


Thanks
I am keeping an eye on this one


----------



## Gorweddol (24 Jan 2019)

voyager said:


> Over your max but a lot of trike for the money
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/recumbent-tadpole-electric-trike/1327366348
> 
> regards emma


Yes I have been viewing your trike. Not sure about the electric assist just yet. If I want to tour,then the extra weight and limited distance maybe a factor. I suppose there’s always the option of a bigger capacity battery. It does look tempting though.


----------



## voyager (24 Jan 2019)

could do a deal less rear wheel and electrics ,


----------



## Bad Machine (27 Jan 2019)

I realise it's over your budget, and hasn't the rear suspension you want, but this one should be avoided without a proper close inspection - have a look at the way the chain has been routed ............................... 

ICE VTX TRIKE , RECUMBENT TRIKE , TRIKE, 3 WHEELS, https://ebay.us/FDSxjx


----------



## neil earley (27 Jan 2019)

bloody hell !! cant believe the chain line


----------



## FishFright (27 Jan 2019)

neil earley said:


> bloody hell !! cant believe the chain line



Eeek thats as sketchy as a sketch of a sketchy thing


----------



## Mr Magoo (28 Jan 2019)

The vendor has been advised about the chain issue .
Unsure how much gnawing or possible damage has taken place on the crossmember
However the frame shows signs of kerbing .or contact with sleeping policeman .
So any wise purchaser will inspect before buying .
Many many years ago a well known cycle magazine based in Bath .
Carried out a review and road test of a Peter Ross Crystal Engineering Trice.
It was supplied in kit form ready for the tame magazine mechanics to assemble .
A few months later it was returned and much to the horror of the designer and maker . The chain had been routed the wrong way and the frame had a 25mm chain saw cut mark ........the frames was written off .
The magazine testers thought the transmission was a little noisy compared to a bicycle


----------



## Gorweddol (4 Feb 2019)

Mr Magoo said:


> Often overlooked but might meet all your needs and expectations ?
> *The Optima Rider Trike* ….orginally made in Holland …...classic tadpole layout .
> 20" front wheels with cable controlled disc or drums or hydro drums
> 26" rear wheel all with rear suspension
> ...



Do you have one, or know of one for sale ?!!!!!. By any chance.


----------



## Gorweddol (4 Apr 2019)

While out riding yesterday I could hear a strange squeaking noise from the trike. Time to stopped for a coffee and investigate, sadly it revealed what I had been dreading . A cracked frame and it looks terminal this time. I don't think the trike it was built for the mileage I have put on it, some 8500km in the two years I have had it. So back to the start and continue my hunt for a replacement. I am looking for a trike with 26"rear wheel + rear/mid suspension, the crunch being I am looking in a budget of £500 to £800. Anyone know of such a beast.


----------



## voyager (4 Apr 2019)

that should be easy to weld as it has split along the edge of the weld , a normal place to go.


----------



## plantfit (5 Apr 2019)

looks like it might have rotted from the inside


----------



## voyager (5 Apr 2019)

It would be highly unlikely to rot from the inside unless it was very damp.
Welding two pieces of metal causes the joint to harden and leaving the edges of the welds brittle and failure can happen cleaning both the pieces with a flap wheel and over welding should reinforce the joint.


----------



## Gorweddol (6 Apr 2019)

voyager said:


> It would be highly unlikely to rot from the inside unless it was very damp.
> Welding two pieces of metal causes the joint to harden and leaving the edges of the welds brittle and failure can happen cleaning both the pieces with a flap wheel and over welding should reinforce the joint.


Hi Ema. Thank you for your feedback. I think the problem stems back to when it was made. Unfortunately the welding was poor from the start and has required two repairs from work colleagues to keep it going. They may come to my rescue again, but in truth the trike is just about hanging on in many areas. Yes I know I should upgrade to a decent trike, but finding one at the right price is proving challenging . Cheers


----------



## voyager (6 Apr 2019)

Clean it up around all the joints and get a welder to address ALL the problem areas and go from there .
I just sold a 20/20 e-trike but it was a little over a grand . ( out of your budget ) and little wheels

Our 20/20 are still in use and are now 5 years old , Only problem we had was putting bigger brakes on them ( 8" (202mm) fronts and wearing out 3 sets of tyres but then the mileage is ramping up on both .

regards emma


----------



## Gorweddol (20 Jul 2019)

Well at long last theres another trike on the horizon. Thanks to Kevin at D-Tek . He managed to find a frame that will take a 26 inch rear wheel has mid rear suspension and 20 in front wheels. Having the wheels built so hoping to be on the road next week. Shall be a little sad to see the old Trike go as I have cycled just about 9000k in the three years I had it. But it will be great to have quality frame that will not keep failing. Going to donate the old Trike to a local charity unless anyone here can make use of it.


----------

